# PSSM 2 Question



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Cute youngsters....
I'm not seeing anything that would constitute a off or strange gait...
Not enough is seen by me to pick out what you are afraid you may be seeing.

As for PSSM2....
Not seeing muscle wastage, the "bunny-hop" behind or "div-vets" in the hind end some seem to have look of...
There is mention of blood test and genetic profiling but I have "0" knowledge of how accurate it really is or is it another way to separate you and your $$...
I did find you some articles with discussion about what is similar, different and some ways to arrest onset I guess I would say is offered.
So...information to read and be better informed of what technology and advances have given us...
Being informed is sometimes way more than many understand...

_PSSM2 Symptoms | EquiSeq
https://www.understanding-horse-nutrition.com/polysaccharide-storage-myopathy.html
https://www.centerforanimalgenetics.com/product/pssm2-test/
__ PSSM type 2 / PSSM2
_:runninghorse2:_..._


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Here is a site that offers genetic testing for PSSM 2. Buy PSSM2 Test | EquiSeq 



When I was desperate for answers, I tested one of my horses who was displaying various symptoms. He turned out to be negative for all of their current genetic markers for PSSM 2. The test is still in the research stage and being peer-reviewed. They are continuing to discover more genes that can cause muscle myopathies. 



I am part of the PSSM facebook group and the Facebook group Managing PSSM, RER and other Muscle Disease. If you join those groups, you will learn a lot of information, but I'll warn you, it can get overwhelming.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be quick to assume somethings wrong. It's not standard to test unless there's a problem. I DO get being paranoid since you have had to deal with it before, but it doesn't make it any more likely for your current horses to have a problem.

I do see a hitch in how your filly moves. Send those videos to your vet. I would attribute this to an awkward growth stage and am guessing she will grow out of it and wouldn't be too concerned. I'm guessing the vet will say the same but always good to check. I would just keep an eye on her for now. She's a pretty girl!


----------

